# Looking for Key West Charter early April 2002



## bospgmr (Mar 24, 2000)

Hi,

My wife (a member of NWSA) and I would like to find a reasonably priced Sailboat (or Cabin Cruiser) to rent/charter for 4 nights in April 2002 (6th, 7th, 8th & 9th). Our hope is to find an affordable alternative to a hotel room or B & B. We’re sailboat owners in NE (a 1984 Catalina). It would NOT be necessary for us to sail the boat during this time. This boat must be dry, safe, clean easily accessible and conveniently located. Although a sailboat is preferred a Cabin Cruiser would suffice. This boat must be in good working order (galley/head/shower) and/or have access to Marina facilities (head/shower/laundry). 
We’ll appreciate, respect and take care of this boat like it were our own and leave it as good as we found it. If you or someone you know might have something of interest for us please e-mail.

Bill Scanlon
[email protected]


----------

